# New OHio Deer gun



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just picked up a #3 Ruger in 375win. - traded my Marlin 375 for it. Little Ruger a lot nicer to drag around deer woods. Will be
able to shoot spitzer bullets in it at higher velocity than the Marlin. I'm thinking of trading off Marlin 45/70 & 44 mg for Ruger
#3s.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Should have kept the Marlin


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Kdog, on what basis do you make this statement? Help me out here will you? I may have made a major mistake.


----------

